# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Δηλωση ενδιαφεροντος για δημιουργια ασυρματου δικτυου .

## poths

Ενδιαφερομαστε να δημιουργησουμε ασυρματη κοινοτητα στην περιοχη μου .Εχω στησει το Wind project ''ατυπα για δοκιμες'' της περιοχης μου και μπορειτε να το επισκευτητε στο http://rwmn.comoj.com/

----------


## klarabel

????

----------


## Acinonyx

Δε φαίνεται κάτι στο site που δίνεις. Σε ποιά περιοχή βρίσκεται το δίκτυο;

----------


## manol01

καποια επιπλέον διευκρινηση μιας και το λινκ που παραθέτεις δεν λέει κάτι σχετικό

----------


## poths

βγαζει μνμ You are seeing this page because the system administrator of 000webhost.com is currently checking this website for malicious content .Αυτα εχουν οι free σερβερς.κανει 3-4 ωρες να επανελθει απο το σκαναρισμα .Ειμαι στην περιοχη της λαμιας Ραχες φθιωτιδος .

----------


## klarabel

Τώρα παίζει.

----------


## GSF

άσχετο με το θέμα αλλα προς βόρεια εύβοια παίζει οπτική???

----------

